# Which platform had the best music?



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

*GB/GBC:*



































































*GBA:*


































*DS:*



































































*3DS:*



































I didn't list the remakes because it didn't seem fair that some platforms double dip into past compositions sporting a superior sound chip. Also I only listed three very common tracks from every game, but that doesn't mean your decision can only be influenced by these examples. OH and I didn't bother with BW2 because they use practically the same music as BW with nearly imperceptible differences.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2015)

Gold/Silver/Crstal, and its remakes have the best music period, so GBC and DS. Voted DS though for the added music in HG/SS.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2015)

Everything from 3rd gen onwards had those shitty midi trumpets. First and second gen had the best music.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

Spooky Ougi said:


> Everything from 3rd gen onwards had those shitty midi trumpets. First and second gen had the best music.





**


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 1, 2015)

Hard to say, because I liked all of these:

[YOUTUBE]exG220Mur04[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6cH_awyr8GI[/YOUTUBE]

*Champion Steven's Theme ORAS*
[YOUTUBE]4htjNkBSuq8[/YOUTUBE]
(And shameless self vid plugging)

[YOUTUBE]5V0kzLYkYTM[/YOUTUBE]

*Evice's Theme*
[YOUTUBE]mb9rg4QUhP0[/YOUTUBE]
(Another shameless self plug)

*Azelf/Uxie/Mesprit Theme*
[YOUTUBE]d7h8FN_fOw4[/YOUTUBE]
(Yet another shameless self plug)


All of these themes are power.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2015)

The Raikou, Entei and Suicune encounter theme is still so memorable. Even now when I hear it, I jump a little in excitement.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, the HG/SS remixes weren't bad, but not nearly as magical either.

Like when I first heard it in Crystal version, I could feel the shivers vibrate through me.

I didn't even know what it meant. I didn't know the legendary beasts got unique music in Crystal.

I just knew something spectacular was going down.

And then once I became aware of what the music meant, I'd scour through the grass where I saw their "Area" face on my map, waiting for that specific battle music to play.

No other game after that quite captured the magic that Crystal did, probably because it was the first time.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 2, 2015)

What also made it awesome was that it was still very similar to the normal battle music back in the day, because of the limitations of the GB.

So if you had the volume turned down while searching for it, you'd faintly hear the music and be like "Is that it?", because at lower volumes, it was harder to tell.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah I am going to have to go with the DS platform. and fuck yeah Justin that N64 Lance Battle theme is just so.....spine chilling. Also I forgot how boss the legendary beast encounter is. I am going to have to think that it is between GC or DS.


----------



## lacey (Nov 2, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> Yeah, the HG/SS remixes weren't bad, but not nearly as magical either.
> 
> Like when I first heard it in Crystal version, I could feel the shivers vibrate through me.
> 
> ...



Which is why I still get excited when I hear it. Even though I know the game's not playing, it just reminds me of when I did play it and heard that music (and for a split second my brain goes "LEGENDARY BATTLE YAASSS."). The first time I heard it, I too had no idea what it was, so I was like "Wtf?" and then I saw Raikou and just started flipping shit. 

Crystal was more special too because your chances of encountering them was so much lower than it is in HG/SS (although despite the guides and some people saying they went an entire Crystal run without seeing them once, I was constantly seeing them. Legendaries love me. ), so when you found them, it was insanely gratifying even if you weren't chasing them to being with.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 2, 2015)

I also had the pleasure of running into one of them before the mandatory battle with Suicune.

So I _really_ didn't know what the music was for 

Back when natures weren't a thing and IVs only went up to 16, so no one really cared about IV hunting.

Plus with those legendary Mons, the IVs iirc were predetermined.

You only had to worry about catching them and then using them.

I taught my Entei in Gold version all Fire moves


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 8, 2015)

Red/Blue and Gold/Silver


----------



## Alita (Dec 10, 2015)

The 1st and 6th gens for me.


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2015)

R/B/Y and G/S/C

Also the best games in the series in general.


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

lol at people voting for gen 1 bit tunes. i have yet to play X/Y/OR/AS, so i can't speak on the quality of the music in those games. but the DS had the best music by far imo, even from the technical capability of the platform alone.

dat route 228 music was fire tho 










s/o to Cynthia's theme


----------

